# Pump recommendation



## Maritimer 99 (May 31, 2021)

So I have decided to go a different route since the recovery rate of my well is low. I will be running my system with a pump, drawing from 3 315 gallon ibc totes. The pump, tanks amd turf are all level with one another, if anything the turf may be 1' lower.

I have done my calculations from irrigation tutorials and I have calculated a pressure loss of 4.9 psi for my farthest head. I took their recommendations and based my operating pressure on 50 psi. I have 6 pressure regulated heads drawing 10.9 gpm at 40 psi.

Would anyone be able to tell me if this pump will work? I will be running the pump with no pressure tank. It is the WPS07501k 3/4 hp in the link below

https://k2pumps.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/K2Spec-42-WPS05001K-WPS07501K-Rev-9-22-21.pdf

Thanks for any help, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

spend the money and get yourself a 2 stage pump.

I went from a 1.5hp single stage, to a 1.5hp 2 stage.

Pressure is way up, all my heads throw water atleast another 6-8 feet. Improved spray patterns from every head.

I have a long distance from my pump to the last head on the line, and its up hill from where the pump is.

For years, i fought with low volume, low pressure, horrible spray patterns. I tried to bandaid things and it just frustrated me like no other

Finally, got sick of it, drove down a brand new well point and did a 2 stage pump.

The new well helped, yes. But the pump is what made the most difference. Do yourself a favor, spend the money on a sta rite 2 stage. You will not regret it


----------



## Maritimer 99 (May 31, 2021)

Stegs said:


> spend the money and get yourself a 2 stage pump.
> 
> I went from a 1.5hp single stage, to a 1.5hp 2 stage.
> 
> ...


Have any recommendations on a two stage pump that will produce 11gpm at 50-55 psi?


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

sta rite is the only brand i use

I think my new well produces 20+gallons a minute ( i have a shallow irrigation well. Water table is about 6' under my lawn.

My new 4" well point is at 16', and the top of the screen is at 12')

that well produces 20+ gallons per minute. My 2 stage pump loves that. And i did put a pressure gauge on the pump, its generally around 50 in the pump

It does drop going into my irrigation manifold and then going thru the 2.5" lines underground

As i mentioned earlier, my toro t5 rotors (i think on 1 zone i have 12, and they all have atleast 2gpm nozzles in them) I gained 6' or more of distance

2 stage pump will build alot more psi and help against restrictions

plan on paying around 1k for a pump. But you will not regret it


----------



## Maritimer 99 (May 31, 2021)

Stegs said:


> sta rite is the only brand i use
> 
> I think my new well produces 20+gallons a minute ( i have a shallow irrigation well. Water table is about 6' under my lawn.
> 
> ...


I had to design my system because although my submersible pump produces 9gpm, my well produces 2gpm recovery. It is 260' deep though, and the static water level is 30' down. So I have around 340 gallons of water on hand.

I will be periodically pumping water into the tanks through the day for irrigation the next morning. And I have to keep the amount of water I throw down low enough so the totes will supply it. For that reason I need a pump that will produce 11 gpm and keep around 50psi so it doesn't cycle.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

oh wow thats a deep well.

Where i live, if you have a well over 50' down its considered "deep"

From where my pump is, ground water is 6' below that.

if you have a local irrigation company, contact them. They can do the calculation for you.

If your pulling from tanks, your total lift is non-existant. YOu have no lift, so now pump can focus all its energy on pushing water instead of drawing water in and then pushing.

There is a online calculator that you can enter your info in and it tells you what size pump you need

from a tank, you should be able to produce 9gpm no problem. Its the psi you want that will require a decent pump.

I think maybe a 1hp sta rite could do 50 psi because you have no lift. And that pump will move way more than 9gpm

But 50psi, are talking at the pump or you talking you want 50 psi at the heads? Im going to assume pump since 50 psi will blow out most residential sprinklers


----------



## Maritimer 99 (May 31, 2021)

Stegs said:


> oh wow thats a deep well.
> 
> Where i live, if you have a well over 50' down its considered "deep"
> 
> ...


50 psi at the pump. I'm only going with what irrigation tutorials recommended. My heads are 40 psi regulated and I have a total pressure loss of 5 psi at my farthest head. I want a pump that won't cycle often as I won't be using a tank if I can get away with it.

Do you have a link to the calculator you mentioned?


----------



## Maritimer 99 (May 31, 2021)

Also, there isn't really any irrigation companies where I live


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

I dont . I just googled it . Best of luck. Hopefully you find the info you need


----------

